# Asking help for a friend



## angelpixie

Hello all-

A close friend of mine is dealing with her father's terminal cancer right now. She knows how much TAM has helped me with going through my separation and divorce, and she was mentioning that she wished she could find a similar forum just for people with family members with terminal illness. Does anyone know of a good one I can recommend to her?

Thank you!


----------



## skype

This forum is very good:

Online Grief Support, Help for Coping with Loss | Beyond Indigo Forums

Lots of supportive people there.


----------

